# MacWorld Expo 2007 summary



## bbloke (Jan 9, 2007)

As many will have gathered, the MacWorld Expo has been underway and Steve Jobs gave his keynote address today (January 9th).  There were not many announcements, but the announcements made were quite big!

*iTV*

Intel processor
40 GB hard drive for storing content locally
802.11 b, g, and n compatible
Enhanced-definition or high-definition widescreen TVs capable of 1080i 60/50Hz, 720p 60/50Hz, 576p 50Hz (PAL format), or 480p 60Hz
Designed for widescreen TVs (16:9 ratio)
Can stream from up to five computers (Mac or PC) or from www.apple.com/trailers
Shipping in February

*iPhone (the big announcement!)*

3.5" widescreen touch-sensitive display
Displays 320 by 480 at 160 ppi
Dimensions: 115 x 61 x 11.6 mm
Weight: 135 grams
Uses a version of OS X
4 GB ($499) or 8 GB ($599) versions
proximity sensor, accelerometer, and ambient light sensors
2.0 megapixel camera
Quad-band
GSM/EDGE
Wi-Fi (802.11b/g)
Bluetooth 2.0
Battery life: 16 hours of audio playback, 5 hours talk/video/browse time
Conference call support with up to three participants
Multiple SMS session support
Safari
Widgets
Yahoo IMAP mail
Google Maps
Exclusively offered with Cingular

_Due later in the year (June for the USA, Q4 for Europe)..........._

*AirPort Extreme:*

Updated to 802.11n for better performance
Compatible with 802.11 a, b, and g
Shipping in February

For more information, see:

http://www.apple.com/iphone/

http://www.apple.com/appletv/

http://www.apple.com/airportextreme/


Steve jobs' keynote will eventually be shown at: http://www.apple.com/iphone/keynote/


----------



## fryke (Jan 9, 2007)

totally unclear so far: does the 4 GB iPhone use 2.5 GB for the OS? or is the OS stored separately? (I expect the latter.) Can one install other applications? Third party apps or only 9.99 USD specialty apps bought on iTunes (i.e. games)? Is the OS upgradable for the user - or is that simply handled through iTunes as well? I *guess* Apple will keep this deviced very closed for the user - and rightly so to some extent. But I *do* hope that there'll be _some_ developer information for adding applications. And not just widgets, I hope.


----------



## Trip (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm actually pretty disappointed. An iPhone for $400+? Does Apple market towards people with really high paying jobs or what? I was hoping for a lot more, or at least something new with the next release of X.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 9, 2007)

Trip said:


> I'm actually pretty disappointed. An iPhone for $400+? Does Apple market towards people with really high paying jobs or what?



That sounds like *exactly* the right market to pitch their first high-end mobile phone at. The "Poor, starving student" market just isn't as lucrative.  

Also, for 60 points, can you tell me how much the original iPod cost? $399. Can you tell me how much people will be paying for the PlayStation 3? Or for a laptop or desktop PC? For many executives this kind of device could essentially replace a $1000 laptop.


----------



## fryke (Jan 9, 2007)

Mind the iPod. The first one cost 499 USD. Overall voices said "it's good, but much too expensive", yet see where it's taken us.  ... But without contract, the iPhone would probably cost near 800 or 900 USD, which _is_ a tad much. Mind you: I'll still buy one.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm actually a little disappointed, too.  The Macs that are out now are phenomenal, so I wasn't really looking for a new Mac to come out now (although a thin MacBook/MacTablet using the technology in the iPhone would be nice ).  I was looking for an update to iLife, especially with GarageBand.  Maybe something with MIDI out finally??  While the releases were nice, none of them were anything that I was thrilled about.  I already have a DVR with On-Demand that came with my cable plan, and the iPhone (while an awesome device, no doubt about that) just doesn't cater to my needs.

It's only Tuesday, so let's see what else Apple comes out with.  HOpefully we will see an updated iLife suite this week (and hopefully a GarageBand with MIDI out, too ).


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 9, 2007)

i think nixgeek gets the prize for summing the keynote up:  there's no macs, because the mac we have are pretty much the best computers ever.  pound for for pound, and in terms of features, usablity, design and power, the current lineup is pretty damn good.

oh and yes, i want an iPhone.

however, i was hoping for a 6G ipod, my 4g B+W is getting a bit old now...


----------



## lbj (Jan 9, 2007)

Anybody else think that we are looking at the next gen iPod when looking at the phone?


----------



## ergo proxy (Jan 9, 2007)

Superb! I wanted to get an ipod but did not want a lot of stuff in
my pocket. Now, everything is in one device .
I like the design and qwerty keys for sms is a plus. Also, $400 is about what I
would end up paying for a sony erricson or a nokia locally. I have no plans 
to buy a Mac this year, but I want an iPhone.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 9, 2007)

wow - about halfway through the keynote now.... i bloody want an iphone, more than any other gadget i';ve ever wanted.  except i need that 80gb hard drive...


----------



## fryke (Jan 9, 2007)

i actually think I can live with a 4 or 8 GB iPhone.  ... I'll suddenly have to _manage_ the space on the iPod, that's a nag, but it's still got enough space for some tunes and a season or two of a TV series.

Am I the only one who thinks it's _pretty_ silent in here? People don't whine much nowadays? Just tranquilité, some disappointment, brought forward in all honesty but without screaming. Shall *I* do it? 

Hey! Wheres my leppard?! I though 10.6 would come out TODAY and cost 99 USD!!! Should sue Apple about that. :/ ... I'll never buy Apple produce again!


----------



## Timotheos (Jan 9, 2007)

fryke said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's _pretty_ silent in here? People don't whine much nowadays? Just tranquilité, some disappointment, brought forward in all honesty but without screaming. Shall *I* do it?



Maybe apple have finnaly become *The Perfect Company* :|


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 9, 2007)

Definitely getting an iPhone - if it _ever_ makes it to Australia :-(

5 points of the keynote that left me wondering though:

1. Agree with fryke - what are the developer options? Surely one of the huge strengths of having "OS X" on the device is that there's already a large development community. I would have thought it was a no brainer to announce a developer program early, so applications could be ready by time the device is FCC approved.

2. Can that camera take video? I'd hope for at least H.264, 320 by 240 video at a decent frame rate. But no mention of this whatsoever.

3. What about word processing/spreadsheet apps? Even today's smartphones have a crappy word processor, but no mention of this besides a "Notes" feature.

4. Support for PDF? I'd assume so, if it's running "OS X" - but no mention of a Preview type app for viewing PDFs on the device.

5. Does that dock connector allow connection to iPod accessories? e.g. Voice recorders, Portable speakers, etc..

Kap


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 9, 2007)

No Leopard information and no iLife upgrade makes me a very sad panda.


----------



## eric2006 (Jan 9, 2007)

Right now I have iTunes, Safari, and Mail open. When I _really_ use the computer, I'll use Word, Photoshop, iLife, etc - but I don't use these heavy apps constantly. I think the iPhone (and iTV) could change the computer's role from the centerpiece of a digital lifestyle to a server/powerhorse role.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 9, 2007)

Trip said:


> I'm actually pretty disappointed. An iPhone for $400+? Does Apple market towards people with really high paying jobs or what? I was hoping for a lot more, or at least something new with the next release of X.



You can't really complain if you compare it to any other phone which has similar features.  The Apple phone blows any other phone out of the water.  It's expensive but so are all the latest phones.  

The thing I wonder is how will the price go down.  Apple usually likes to keep prices on things pretty steady and just improve the devices.  Whereas the best cell phones from last year a really cheap this year.  I almost think that it'll remain fairly high priced for a while at least until something else comes out that can compete with it.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 9, 2007)

Captain Code said:


> You can't really complain if you compare it to any other phone which has similar features.  The Apple phone blows any other phone out of the water.  It's expensive but so are all the latest phones.
> 
> The thing I wonder is how will the price go down.  Apple usually likes to keep prices on things pretty steady and just improve the devices.  Whereas the best cell phones from last year a really cheap this year.  I almost think that it'll remain fairly high priced for a while at least until something else comes out that can compete with it.



I agree. I expect the iPhone will be out of most people's budget for at least the first year or two. But then, the same was true of the iPod, and look at it now.

I'm just disappointed that so much of the chatter is about the pricing of it, which really isn't all that unrealistic, and so little has been said about the interface and the design of the product itself. 

It's the first application of the multi-touch interface in a commercial device, and I'm surprised people aren't talking about that. And the way it handles calls, conferences, SMS and voicemail is unbelievably good and unique. Have you checked out the demonstrations on Apple's site? The implementation of iPhoto, widgets and email? In many ways, it reminded me of how science fiction movies pictured communication in the future.

Bravo, Apple, for another excellent and innovative development. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Qion (Jan 10, 2007)

eric2006 said:


> Right now I have iTunes, Safari, and Mail open. When I _really_ use the computer, I'll use Word, Photoshop, iLife, etc - but I don't use these heavy apps constantly. I think the iPhone (and iTV) could change the computer's role from the centerpiece of a digital lifestyle to a server/powerhorse role.



Exactly what I was thinking. The iPhone just does all those everyday tasks with such ease... it's so easy to imagine it in my pocket. That's a device that has been in my mind for years... yes, years...  and Apple makes it a reality. I actually had to flip a light switch on and off to make sure I wasn't lucid in a dream; just unreal. 

Apple is truly becoming The Perfect Company. MS must be crying their eyes out. The iPhone is an absolutely gorgeous and amazing addition to the mobile technology of our future, and is the first in an amazing new era of usability. 

Thank you Apple Inc.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 10, 2007)

fryke said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's _pretty_ silent in here? People don't whine much nowadays? Just tranquilité, some disappointment, brought forward in all honesty but without screaming. Shall *I* do it?


Well as for me, I'm going to whine so hard that it'll take me at least a couple days to finish writing it all.

But I guess I can sneak in some quick whining just for you:

The AppleTV is seriously underwhelming. It's just a stripped-down Mac Mini with video ports and some new software. And it doesn't even support full HD resolution, or any hard media. For $300, it should be a lot better. It's too expensive compared to the Mac Mini (which itself is more expensive than it needs to be...).


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm just sad that there wasnt ANY iLife 07 or iWork 07 mention - not even a Leopard mention. And the phone isnt running OS X!! Its just a few squares with apps and the bottom bit plus everything in an aqua look. There isnt any dock, finder, Preview (for PDF etc..) and those things - so actually they can say it has the foundations of Mac OS X but he cant say it _is_ Mac OS X, since it isnt.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 10, 2007)

It is running OS X to some extent as it uses Safari(Cocoa Framework) and CoreAnimation(Leopard feature).  I bet the kernel is similar with some stuff probably removed to make it faster.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok, so the keynote basically focussed on just two products:

1) Apple TV - Lets you stream music/photos/video to a TV via Wi-Fi.

2) iPhone - Stores/plays music/photos/video and has Wi-Fi.

So _surely_, the "one more thing" moment should have been a demonstration of these two things working together? - music/photos/video from an iPhone being streamed to an Apple TV.

Must not be possible (yet?) (or else SJ would have done it). Pity to have lost the oportunity to nicely tie these two devices together in the keynote.

Kap


----------

